
Autopilot: Workload Autoscaling at Google - aratno
https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/3342195.3387524?download=true
======
ofrzeta
Joyent (SmartOS/Triton) has promoted something like this they called the
"Autopilot pattern". However it's more comprehensive than scaling because it
also includes other operations like startup and recovery (similar to
Kubernetes operators but not for Kubernetes).

[http://autopilotpattern.io/](http://autopilotpattern.io/)
[https://www.joyent.com/blog/dbaas-simplicity-no-lock-
in](https://www.joyent.com/blog/dbaas-simplicity-no-lock-in)

------
rantwasp
terrible name. Microsoft has had something called Autopilot for a decade now.
see: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/autopil...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/autopilot-automatic-data-center-management/)

This leads me to believe that, given it’s roughly in the same space, either
this team is not aware of things that a major competitors are doing in the
space or they know and just don’t care.

~~~
kccqzy
Have you considered the possibility that internally Google's Autopilot was
available even before Microsoft's paper?

~~~
rantwasp
It's possible but I highly doubt it. We're talking 10+ years (2007) since
Microsoft made it public via the research paper.

~~~
skj
Autopilot is the name of the vertical scaling system inside Google used for
borg. It's been there as long as I have, which is 2012.

I imagine the team that named it didn't need to read a research paper from
MSFT to understand the benefits of dynamically scaling machine resources to
match load.

